# Intoxication induced by wine



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

"Intoxication induced by wine" ifadesini Türkçe'ye "şarapın verdiği sarhoşluk" olarak mı çevirmeliyim? Doğru olur mu böyle çevirince? 

Yoksa "şarapın yol açtığı sarhoşluk" daha mı doğru?

Şimdiden teşekkürler,
Odgar


----------



## BlackStorm09

evet doğru "şara*b*ın neden/sebep olduğu sarhoşluk" da olabilir. P'nin b'ye dönüşmesi ünsüz yumuşamasından dolayı.


----------



## ayşegül

Bana göre *Şarabın yol açtığı sarhoşluk* daha doğru.....


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Right, p-b mutation! It was a typo after all. Thank you!


----------



## KyLé90

Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr said:


> "Intoxication induced by wine" ifadesini Türkçe'ye "şarapın verdiği sarhoşluk" olarak mı çevirmeliyim? Doğru olur mu böyle çevirince?
> 
> Yoksa "şarapın yol açtığı sarhoşluk" daha mı doğru?
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkürler,
> Odgar


 
Sara*p* - *i*n -> Sara*bi*n. ( P -> B ) 

You translate as; *Sarabin neden oldugu sarhosluk.*

induced by ..... :   Neden/Sebep oldugu ......


----------



## Brunoleon

Şaraptan kaynaklanan şarhoşluk veya şarab kaynaklı sarhoşluk veya şarabın neden olduğu sarhoşluk.Yazıdaki  konunun gidişatına göre belirlenebilecek bir çeviri olması daha sağlıklı olur.

ekmek - ekmeğin
şarap - şarabın
mektep-mektebin
uçak-uçağın
kitap-kitabın


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

I would like to tender most precious thanks to those who kept reminding me of the consonant mutation rules even after I had mentioned its being a typographical error.


----------

